# What type of free swag did your dealer throw in?



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm just curious if most dealers throw is free goodies when their buyer signs the deal. My dealer said he was thrwing in a BMW Tourneau watch, a BMW umbrella, and a set of all weather mats. I'm currious what other peoples experiences have been.


----------



## Gryphon (Oct 11, 2007)

I got a pair of hats, two keychains, and two coffee mugs, but that was for a CPO.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

The more you get, the worse your deal was.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

I got nuttin.


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

JSpira said:


> The more you get, the worse your deal was.


+1. There is no free lunch.


----------



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

JSpira said:


> The more you get, the worse your deal was.


I'm not so sure of that. I think I got a pretty good geal on ny 528xi.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

mester said:


> I'm not so sure of that. I think I got a pretty good geal on ny 528xi.


Tell us your deal.


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

I got a few BMW art cars, a couple of BMW bicycles, a set of BMW golf clubs, a few hats, shirts, some jackets, two BMW watches and a key chain.

And my CA took me out to Ruths Chris for a steak dinner and sent me a thank you card.

I know I got a sweet deal for sure!!!


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

cosmos said:


> I got a few BMW art cars,


The problem with the art cars is that the museum will want those back


----------



## schnell525 (Feb 6, 2007)

I got a keychain and free PA mechanical inspections for as long as i have the car (36 mo lease). about 90 bucks. after all, anything that won't pass inspection is covered under BMW's warranty. what a deal!


----------



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

my deal;
2008 528xi, steptronic auto trans,leather,heated seats,navigation,fold down rear seats.
$48,650


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We got no swag from BMW of South Atlanta. We did get a decent price and were well treated. 

In exchange for our money BMW NA provided us:

1 clock
1 set of floor mats
1 lb of coffee
1 night in a hotel
1 car we really like.
1 set Ausfuhrkennzeichenen 
4 meals
A bit of driver's training
and a bunch of CDs and a DVD.


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

2 hats that also have the dealership name on them.


----------



## pholden (Feb 4, 2007)

The items which mester received from his dealer on delivery is common practice from this dealership. regardless of if the deal is a full list Alpina or a $300 profit on a 3 series.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

mester said:


> my deal;
> 2008 528xi, steptronic auto trans,leather,heated seats,navigation,fold down rear seats.
> $48,650


1160 over invoice. is that including the 1K of lease cash bmw fs has out for the E60?


----------



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

Orient330iNYC said:


> 1160 over invoice. is that including the 1K of lease cash bmw fs has out for the E60?


I am not leasing so I don't know anything about that.


----------



## trueX5 (Feb 3, 2007)

Four T-shirts in 1997.
Nothing since, even though we've had 3 more Bimmers.

(oh and mats for each. but thats a given)


----------



## schley (May 26, 2005)

It doesn't matter what you get if it doesn't have value. I don't give a crap about key chains, mugs, hats ect.........

Mats - yes mandatory to be included IMO, although they aren't standard in all models.
Umbrella - I'll take it but not a deal breaker by any means.


Accessories have value for the car, the other gift catalog items I don't personally feel they have value. I'm not "yuppie" enough to wear a bmw polo shirt around for example. but that is my blue collar midwest upbringing of being understated.


----------



## mclaren (Jan 5, 2005)

Maybe they figured me in a BMW polo shirt with a BMW logo wouldn't be the "image" they want to project.


----------



## BWTX540i (Mar 19, 2002)

JSpira said:


> The more you get, the worse your deal was.


I was wondering if that was the case. I got 2 key chains. I first thought to myself, "that sucks that I only got 2 keychains" but then I figured that I must have gotten a decent deal.


----------



## aLiShA_m3 (Dec 9, 2007)

what the heck I got robbed!! I didn't get nothing!


----------



## SpartanGA (Feb 14, 2007)

what is meant by 'mats'? My new 528i came with matching floor mats....is that not factory standard or are they different mats typically thrown in?


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

smithsonga said:


> what is meant by 'mats'? My new 528i came with matching floor mats....is that not factory standard or are they different mats typically thrown in?


5 series come with mats from the factory.

3-series and X3s do not include floor mats. For the most part, dealers will include a set as a freebie. If you are doing a really low profit deal or the dealer is greedy, they will charge you.

All ED cars come with mats.


----------



## mester (Oct 21, 2007)

smithsonga said:


> what is meant by 'mats'? My new 528i came with matching floor mats....is that not factory standard or are they different mats typically thrown in?


Regular carpet mats come standard with the 5 series. What I was referring to was the rubber all-weather mats that one uses in the winter.


----------



## Orient330iNYC (Jul 30, 2002)

mester said:


> Regular carpet mats come standard with the 5 series. What I was referring to was the rubber all-weather mats that one uses in the winter.


no they dont. most dealers throw them in as part of the deal, but the car comes from the factory without mats.


----------



## XJSChris (Jun 28, 2007)

mester said:


> Regular carpet mats come standard with the 5 series. What I was referring to was the rubber all-weather mats that one uses in the winter.


All season floor mats are extra $...

After I signed my lease paperwork, I asked my sales person if he had a set "laying around in the back."

So, I received a free set of mats.


----------



## EuroBay (Apr 22, 2005)

*Floor mats only !*

I got floor mats on both the X3 and 5, and that's about it. 

Although, for the X3 I paid $250 over invoice, and for the 525i I paid invoice. :thumbup:


----------



## cosmos (Jan 18, 2002)

Orient330iNYC said:


> no they dont. most dealers throw them in as part of the deal, but the car comes from the factory without mats.


5er, 6 and 7 and X5 all come with mats. 3ers including M3's dont.:thumbup:


----------



## Desiboy (Apr 1, 2005)

mclaren said:


> Maybe they figured me in a BMW polo shirt with a BMW logo wouldn't be the "image" they want to project.


 :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## trehutch (Dec 22, 2021)

All weather floor mats for 2017 X5, good deal so I did not have to buy the weather tech ones


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

I got a gift certificate for $100 of BMW apparel with my first BMW (E46 M3 bought at full MSRP). I also got cuff links, coffee mug, and a ///M3 ball cap during PCD. 

My head's too fat for ball caps, so I gave it to Frau Putzer. One of her friends complimented her on the hat and asked how much it cost. I piped in and said "fifty-eight thousand dollars."

What I get now with my new BMW's is shipping film on a brand new, dirty BMW. I want it that way so the idiots washing cars at the dealership don't scratch up the clearcoat.

Our 2018 X3 Frauwagen came with carpet ("velour") mats from the factory. I have the X3's master broadcast sheet listing all 60+ of the internal options "Velour Floormat" is option code 423. Getting the master broadcast sheet was one of the bonuses of not letting them do cosmetic prep' on the car.


----------



## 1968BMW2800 (Aug 13, 2016)

Autoputzer said:


> My head's too fat for ball caps, so I gave it to Frau Putzer. One of her friends complimented her on the hat and asked how much it cost. I piped in and said "fifty-eight thousand dollars."


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

I got a full tank of diesel, an unexpected servicing with break fluid replacement even though it only had 91 miles on it. Apparently is it based more on time than mileage. I also got some breakfast snacks during delivery and extra bottled water for my 430 mile drive home across two mountain ranges in mid-December...

I should also add that I was able to get the vehicle at 12K under MSR. This was with some financing incentives. When they offer you financing incentives, but you're prepared to pay cash, ask them how much is needed to be financed and how many payments need to be made. I learned the dealer needs people to make at least 3 payments to get their incentives.


----------



## SteveinArizona (Sep 12, 2016)

My dealership used to give a $500 gift certificate for its store on every new car sold. They have since discontinued that practice.

On my first BMW from them, a 2016 330e, I couldn't find anything I really wanted at the store. So I ended up getting a bunch of boxes of BMW logoed ProV1 balls. Still have most of them.


----------



## PertPlus (Jun 19, 2013)

JSpira said:


> The more you get, the worse your deal was.


exactly, and who gives a shit about keychains and an umbrella? Lol.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

PertPlus said:


> exactly, and who gives a shit about keychains and an umbrella? Lol.


Exactly! It's what you get along the way that matters most (as well as the actual delivery experience itself)..

👼


----------



## rounderman (Apr 26, 2016)

I talked my SA into the winter floor mats, they are the generic X2 not specific to the X2M35 but they work and I got 2 dealer key chains attached to the key fob (the in case found drop in a mail box type). Back in the day with my Saabs I got coffee mugs and a copy of the "Saab Scania Story" (I have 2 of each, really liked the Saab 900s)


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

I just bought our 7th BMW from our dealer, this is the 2nd one in December, due to my wife's Alfa Giulia lease ending in the next 3 months. Didn't want to wait and she finally agreed she would also drive a BMW! I had ordered my 540i in August and it finally came in a few weeks ago. Found a 330i in stock for her, for which we got a discount, lease rebate and the dealer agreed to fix all 4 wheels on the Giulia (she has a habit of curb rash) at no cost. Picked up the Giulia today, wheels look like new -- turning in the Giulia next week (different dealer). Otherwise exterior and interior are flawless.


----------



## markl53 (Nov 4, 2004)

Jon Shafer said:


> Exactly! It's what you get along the way that matters most (as well as the actual delivery experience itself)..
> 
> 👼


Hate to say it, but "delivery experience"? I want to get in and out of there as fast as possible. Give me the papers and we'll sign. The car is the experience. What experience am I missing (we're not talking PCD or ED, right?)?


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

markl53 said:


> Hate to say it, but "delivery experience"? I want to get in and out of there as fast as possible. Give me the papers and we'll sign. The car is the experience. What experience am I missing (we're not talking PCD or ED, right?)?


I’m with you. I want in and out as fast as humanly possible. Any “experience” or “VIP treatment” personally feels manufactured and I feel dirty afterwards. Honestly just be straight with me and treat me like an adult and I’m good. I’m fine with the dealer making some profit on me as it’s how business works but don’t bend me over a barrel either. I’m smart enough to know the difference.
I feel like as soon as they stop seeing my taillights that’s about the extent of the “experience” and they erase me from memory like a wiped hard drive.


----------

